# Oh no, not more babies!!!



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, it's true. After two litters, I find out yesterday that Sadie is pregnant. We thought she was the mother of some of the babies, but she never nursed them or cared for them, so Fawn stepped up and took care of all 15 (now 20) babies. After two weeks of weaning and separating and searching for adopters, I was shocked and dismayed to find Sadie is a very pregnant lady 😭😭

She had been shredding boxes and building a very formidable nest the last few days, quite a barricade in front of the wooden house. I took her out to check on the abscess on her neck that I believed had healed...and there's this huge belly just hanging there. Huge! So, I moved her to her own cage, the smallest Martin, and gave her the nest material back. She has settled in and rebuilt the nest. 

Any day now...oy veh...


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

She is at the very least 18 days, so by this weekend we will have...more...babies...


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Holy🤬!! Didnt you say a few months ago you would love some ratbabba’s?They say be careful what you wish for😳.....still all you can do is brace yourself ,get on with it and treat yourself to a glass of wine now and then to pamper yourself!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> Holy🤬!! Didnt you say a few months ago you would love some ratbabba’s?They say be careful what you wish for😳.....still all you can do is brace yourself ,get on with it and treat yourself to a glass of wine now and then to pamper yourself!


Yes, I did say that! Won't hear me say it again any time soon  This bubba has had her fill.

Sadie is a lovely lady, calm and sweet, and she's had a rough go with the hoarding situation and the scars and abscess. I'm pretty good at babies now, so I'll be fine. A glass of wine (or two) while I sit with each group of babies and let them free roam on the bed is my therapy these days! Nothing like having - 5-8 babies crawling all over you and kissing your face 😊

I feel bad for people who get babies, and they are not tame, they are skittish, afraid, shy. It's disheartening to see how much time they have to spend just getting them to trust. Because I have the time, I make sure all my babies are trusting and confident and loving and sweet as field honey. I totally appreciate those (including all of us at one time or another) who have the challenge of a shy baby or two. It's just so nice when they are handled from birth.


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Aw, Sadie is adorable! She looks like my Olive. Wish I could help with the babies. I miss having them around. You're certainly getting your fill!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Sadie is how I imagine Oliver Bean looking when he gets his real coat of fur 😊


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Oy veh? Oy gevalt is more like it awreaddy...Well, Oliver Bean will have all kinds little siblings to romp with!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh boy! 
Sadie looks like she is in lovely condition. All the best to her for the weekend.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Sadie has hunkered down in her nest, looks like she's breathing a bit faster than normal. Today might be the day!!

I don't know how on earth I am excited for more babies, but I am


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Hope it goes well,good luck to you all,at this rate you can open the American branch of the Hindu Karniji Rat Temple🤣


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Tell Sadie I wish her luck!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I hear babies!!!! And she just chomped my hand pretty good when I went to give her fresh food  But she took a pea from my fingers after, so I think we're good 

How can I check on the babies? I don't want to disturb her. How do people check for milk bands and health when the momma is likely to bite me to the bone?

Advice please!!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Rats4All said:


> Tell Sadie I wish her luck!!


I did, and she appreciates it! First time mom, had a tough life, still bears the scars of a possible rat trap across her shoulders.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

How exciting theyre here😍I know nothing about breeding rats though so cant help you with advice,maybe if you keep handing her food she will trust You?what a firece Momma💗


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh the chorus of little chirps and squeaks!! 🧡 I'm so curious to find out how many. I'll leave Sadie until tomorrow, and then roll up my sleeves and see what is going on 🥰


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Counted 12 babies this morning, all look good with milk bands. 

After I checked them and fluffed her nest, she went and buried them all lol. She's taking good care of them, my sweet Sadie 🥰


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh my goodness! This is crazy! I'm so glad she was with you!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Thats good.Is Sadie more tolerant of you now?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> Thats good.Is Sadie more tolerant of you now?


She is, we have an understanding and I respect her space. She in turn will accept food from my hand and even let me stroke her back for a brief moment. As long as we are not near the babies.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Sadie has turned into a Monster Mother. After I moved her to the bigger cage and gave her the nest material and a nice litter tray, she spent the whole night moving the babies into the litter tray and burying them with the nesting material. Then she pulled my curtains into the cage, destroying them in the process. Now she's lunging at me when I try to clean her poopy corner. I managed to get her out of the cage and check on the babies...all still alive and appear healthy for 5 days old. She doesn't look like a cow like poor Fawn did nursing all the older babies, but I think they are getting enough milk.

Oh Sadie, I was so hoping you'd be a nice mommy!!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Precious!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

So cute! Glad the birth went well and all the babies are healthy.

It’s unfortunate that Sadie’s aggressive, but at least she hasn’t eaten her babies (cough WINTER cough) 😅


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

TwilxghtRat said:


> So cute! Glad the birth went well and all the babies are healthy.
> 
> It’s unfortunate that Sadie’s aggressive, but at least she hasn’t eaten her babies (cough WINTER cough) 😅


I remember that, so sorry. So many things can go wrong, I'm just happy that I haven't had to see the worst. Our coordinator lost all the newborn babies that came from the NJ rescue, one by one  It was heartbreaking for her. She was so disappointed with the moms, but it was just a bad situation all around. Sadie is our last lady to give birth


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

To be honest,looking at rats that young make me feel a little squeamish,but my,what a fierce RatMomma Sadie is,good on yer girlie🥰🐭💕Cant wait to see them with some fur on!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> I remember that, so sorry. So many things can go wrong, I'm just happy that I haven't had to see the worst. Our coordinator lost all the newborn babies that came from the NJ rescue, one by one  It was heartbreaking for her. She was so disappointed with the moms, but it was just a bad situation all around. Sadie is our last lady to give birth


That’s horrible, I’m sorry about the NJ rescue! 🤧

In Winter’s case, I just feel horrible for the breeder. She was the one who witnessed Winter flying into a rage and eating the babies, and all the people on the waitlist that were excited to adopt had to wait even longer!

I’m just glad I can give Winter a safe home with NO newborns around! She seems so sweet too, it’s horrible to imagine that she has such a vicious side. 🫣

Anyway, veering away from the topic of cannibalism. . . 😅😂


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

TwilxghtRat said:


> That’s horrible, I’m sorry about the NJ rescue! 🤧
> 
> In Winter’s case, I just feel horrible for the breeder. She was the one who witnessed Winter flying into a rage and eating the babies, and all the people on the waitlist that were excited to adopt had to wait even longer!
> 
> ...


Poor lady, we will never know what makes them go off like that, just can't imagine. You taking in Winter was the best outcome that could have been, for both of you. It's just what's best for everyone sometimes.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Sadie has turned into a mega monster-mom! I was trying to clean her poo corner and she came flying out of the nest and across the cage like a cobra striking, bit me hard and drew blood  Fawn never was that aggressive, she just told me when I got too close. Not sure what Sadie's problem is. Maybe because I took her out of the cage to inspect the babies yesterday??


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Hmmmmmm... I mean... At least she's devoted??


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Rats4All said:


> Hmmmmmm... I mean... At least she's devoted??


Yes, I would rather her be overly protective than not care lol. I don't mind too much, I just keep forgetting that I can't reach into the cage anywhere or anytime with Sadie there.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Youch!! I have a rat that does that and she doesn't have babies....haha


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Look at these gorgeous babies!! All agouti except one, what shall I name that special little nugget??


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

They look like seal or otter pups at this age, so freakin' adorable!!!!!


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

I vote you name it nugget!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Aw now I can stare at them indefinately now they have fur🧐🐭💕little Blaze is beautiful


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

13 days old, eyes almost open! A delicious bowl of delectable babies 🥰


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

So beautiful!🥰


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

The little gray one did you pick a name?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

rukia1988 said:


> The little gray one did you pick a name?


Yes, I'm calling him Gandalf the Gray, because of his white beard 😊


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

They are all so adorable!! I have 2 dumbos I think.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

I love that you are calling him Gandalf! Perfect. This babies look like they are dumbos!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

So cute and love the LOTR themed name,theres loads you could use on that theme ! Like RATagast instead of Radagast😆


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Well having 12 babies I'm sure there will be enough LOTR names to go around lol. I have 6 boys and 6 girls, so I'll look for some elvish/dwarfish names for this bunch.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

rukia1988 said:


> I love that you are calling him Gandalf! Perfect. This babies look like they are dumbos!


yes, definitely 2 dumbos in this litter!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> Well having 12 babies I'm sure there will be enough LOTR names to go around lol. I have 6 boys and 6 girls, so I'll look for some elvish/dwarfish names for this bunch.


Oh goodness... cute. Love that little guy in the background doing his own thing.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

ratbusters said:


> Oh goodness... cute. Love that little guy in the background doing his own thing.


That's Gandalf the Grey lol. Ain't he cute?


----------



## Lessnewtorats (9 mo ago)

I feel your quote thingy at the bottom of your posts is just perfect for all the babies you’ve been getting also at this rate you will be the forum baby expert by May lol


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Lessnewtorats said:


> I feel your quote thingy at the bottom of your posts is just perfect for all the babies you’ve been getting also at this rate you will be the forum baby expert by May lol


lol, I'm getting there. Lesson #1: Beware when opening the door!! When I open the cage door, they pour out like a waterfall of cotton balls. In minutes they are out of the cage, and I put them back in, and more come out, and I catch them and put them back in, finally I'm shutting the door while pushing back the hungry mob 😅


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Adorable, definitely two dumbos! That sounds like so much chaotic fun, good luck with the babies and I’ll be wishing peace upon you 😂


----------

